# Yes, I have learn " how to shoot in the Theather" from the PRO



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Every 4 Months, I go back to Photography school at the Private Lessons from the PRO, or The Local Community College, To learn some thing new, Great Tricks and improve my love Hobby skill .
About year and a half ago, I take the great Lesson from The Real PRO, Who shoot the Commercial Photos for the Theater. Yes, It is the One in my life time for Learning from Him---One to One---Yes, I shoot about 2000 Photos, By 2 Cameras( 7D and 5D MK II) and 2 Lenses ( 24-70 mm L and 70-200 L IS), on 2 Tripods--My seat about 90 feet/ 30 Meters from the stage.
Here are the Suggestions/ Rules from my dear teacher, and some / Selected of My Photos from 2,000 + Photos.
Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.
Enjoy.
Have a Happy Holiday.
Your Friend, Surapon

Here are more Photos if you want to see----THANKSSSS.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AZM2bNq1cuWjNtA
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AZM2bNq1cuWjNlg


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 27, 2013)

Dear Mr. Surapon.
Thanks for sharing this experience and all your excellent images. I think a lot of us would have liked to join you in such an exercise. 
A very Happy New Year to you and I am looking forward to more of your images and humoristic posts


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2013)

Very useful information. Great thread. Thanks for sharing.

Happy New Year !


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, That was my first time to shoot in the Public Theater---And The worst part are, I do not know the story of the Play, the action,I do not know the Lights situation and just shoot , shoot and shoot, Hopefully that 5-10 % of my Photos could be a Good one.

This is the Last set of Photos.
Thanks to come to see with Me.
Happy Holiday to all of my dear friends.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Dear Mr. Surapon.
> Thanks for sharing this experience and all your excellent images. I think a lot of us would have liked to join you in such an exercise.
> A very Happy New Year to you and I am looking forward to more of your images and humoristic posts



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Eldar.
Yes, One in my life time too, to shoot the Live action---and Every one in that Theather hat me----Ha, Ha, Ha---the Machine gun sound.
Happy new year to your family and you too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Click said:


> Very useful information. Great thread. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Happy New Year !



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
Happy new year to your family and you too.
Surapon


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice shots surapon.

However, might I recommend next time linking to a gallery (Flikr, 500px, wherever) and just posting a few on the first post rather than having so many posts?


----------



## surapon (Dec 28, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Nice shots surapon.
> 
> However, might I recommend next time linking to a gallery (Flikr, 500px, wherever) and just posting a few on the first post rather than having so many posts?



THANKSSSS, Dear my friend Drizzt321.
Yes, Sir, Next time, I will use my Shutterfly---That will save a lot of time to up load.
Happy holiday to your family and you too.
Surapon


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 29, 2013)

Great shots. Interesting notes.


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> Great shots. Interesting notes.




Thankssssss, Dear ScottyP 
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------

